#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Como instalar um patch?

## mcyberx

Pessoal,

gostaria de saber como faço para manter meu slackware atualizado. Por isso não tenho a mínima idéia de como faço para instalar um patch. Estou usando o kernel 2.6.10 e fiz o download do arquivo patch-2.6.10.gz

Como devo proceder?

Outra coisa, como fico sabendo das vulnerabilidades?

agradeço quem puder me ajudar

----------


## Mr_Mind

Para manter o teu sistema actualizado, procura por slackpkg que é oficial no Slackware.

Para instalar patches deves usar o utilitário "patch". "man patch" para mais info.

E se tens o kernel 2.6.10 deves sacar o patch http://www.kernel.org/diff/diffview....-2.6.11.10.bz2

----------

